# Bowl Games



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

So, it looks like BYU will be playing Arizona and Utah will be playing Oregon State. Both games should be entertaining and fun to watch.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

If the Cougs draw Arizona, I sure hope they show up better than they did last year. :roll:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> If the Cougs draw Arizona, I sure hope they show up better than they did last year. :roll:


Agreed. I think they will, but who knows. I have only watched the Wildcats play twice this year, and Stoops seems to have them headed in the right direction.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

I think Arizona will crush BYU game this year. I watched the Oregon/Arizona game and Arizona gave Oregon a lot of hell and it went into double OT. Oregon is much better than BYU.


----------



## Comrade Duck (Oct 24, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> I think Arizona will crush BYU game this year. I watched the Oregon/Arizona game and Arizona gave Oregon a lot of hell and it went into double OT. Oregon is much better than BYU.


Slayer, the same thing could be said about Oregon vs Utah. The Utes had a chance to win that game.

I hope the Y doesn't match up against U of A. I would like to see something new. We've seen these two teams play already enough over the last few years.

I heard the lady from the Vegas bowl on the radio yesterday. OSU is essentially locked into Vegas if they lose tonight in the Civil War. I would rather see that match up even if it means going back to Vegas. I've also heard rumors of BYU vs the winner of the Usc/U of A game to be played in the Poisetta Bowl. I would love to see the Cougs, and even the Utes for that matter, get a shot at the Trojans.

Shane


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I don't know that anyone from the PAC is "locked" into anything with the current standings. Obviously, there are numerous scenarios that could play out, but right now (for the next hour) OSU losing would place them in a tie with Stanford and Stanford is done w/ conf games. If Cal and USC both win then there is a 4-way tie for second. Presumably USC would be the best pick of the 2's, then it is anyone's guess. On the other hand, if OSU wins, they tie with Oregon for first and a possible/likely 3-way tie for second.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

Comrade Duck said:


> coyoteslayer said:
> 
> 
> > I think Arizona will crush BYU game this year. I watched the Oregon/Arizona game and Arizona gave Oregon a lot of hell and it went into double OT. Oregon is much better than BYU.
> ...


yeah if Masoli had fumbled the ball 5 times instead of 3 times... :roll:


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

utes can't win close games against good teams. How many times have we seen that?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

So, Oregon clinches the Rose Bowl. OSU is in at least a 2-way if not 4-way tie for second, so it is really just up to the other bowl's selection committees as to who goes where. Vegas has the fifth selection, right?


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> utes can't win close games against good teams. How many times have we seen that?


 :roll: that is the one thing they have shown they can do.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

bowhunter3 said:


> GaryFish said:
> 
> 
> > utes can't win close games against good teams. How many times have we seen that?
> ...


yeah last year when they had a great defense...


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

stablebuck said:


> Comrade Duck said:
> 
> 
> > coyoteslayer said:
> ...


Utah didn't play Oregon State this year. They played Oregon. Oregon is headed to a BCS bowl. Utah played Oregon State last year though. One of the close, last-minute wins. You can bet Oregon State will be looking for some revenge from that loss.

BYU should be looking for some vindication from last year's bowl loss to Arizona. Both should be good games.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

fatbass said:


> GaryFish said:
> 
> 
> > utes can't win close games against good teams. How many times have we seen that?
> ...


Hmmmm, over the last eight years Utah has:

-Won 5 of the 8 meeting with BYU
-Gone undefeated twice (incase you didn't know that means not losing any games) :wink: 
-Won three conference championships.
-Two BCS Bowl games
-Two BCS Bowl game wins
-6 bowl games and 6-0 in those

Yup your right they choke a lot when it counts. 8)


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Boy you really are on top of your college football there, stablebuck. Last year the Utes won close games against both Oregon state (who beat #1 ranked USC the week before) and TCU. Not to mention 8 straight bowl wins.


----------



## hyperduc (Sep 18, 2009)

The Utah post season record speaks for itself, but I can see why BYU has hope for the post season as well... :roll: 

In the past 19 Years BYU has been less than stellar in the post season, amassing 4 wins in 12 attempts.

2008: Loss 31-21 to (7-5) Arizona 
2007: Win 17-16 to (6-6) UCLA 
2006: Win 38-8 to (7-5) Oregon 
2005: Loss 35-28 to (7-4) Cal 
2004: No Bowl (5-6 finish) 
2003: No Bowl (4-8 finish)
2002: No Bowl (5-7 finish)
2001: Loss 28-10 (6-5) Louisville 
2000: No Bowl (6-6 finish)
1999: Loss 21-3 (12-0) Marshall 
1998: Loss 41-27 (11-0) Tulane
1997: No Bowl (6-5 finish)
1996: Win 19-15 (9-2) Kansas State
1995: No Bowl (7-4 finish)
1994: Win 31-6 (6-6) Oklahoma
1993: Loss 28-21 (10-1) Ohio State
1992: Loss 32-20 (6-5) Kansas
1991: Tie 13-13 (10-1) Iowa 
1990: Loss (8-2-1) Texas A&M


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

stablebuck said:


> bowhunter3 said:
> 
> 
> > GaryFish said:
> ...


----------



## Comrade Duck (Oct 24, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> I don't know that anyone from the PAC is "locked" into anything with the current standings. Obviously, there are numerous scenarios that could play out, but right now (for the next hour) OSU losing would place them in a tie with Stanford and Stanford is done w/ conf games. If Cal and USC both win then there is a 4-way tie for second. Presumably USC would be the best pick of the 2's, then it is anyone's guess. On the other hand, if OSU wins, they tie with Oregon for first and a possible/likely 3-way tie for second.


I don't know all the rules, but the gal from the Vegas Bowl, when being interviewed by DJ and PK said that if OSU were to lose to Oregon that they would essentially be a lock for Vegas based on the numerous ties and the fact that the bowl they played in last year (sun bowl I believe) has a no-repeat clause. Just passing on the info that I had heard.

Chaser, 
Not sure if you were referring to me, but I don't think anyone said that the Utes played OSU this year. I was speaking as a Cougar fan saying that I would rather see BYU match up against OSU than U of A even if it means playing in the same venue in Vegas. I've seen BYU vs U of A enough the last couple of years.

I hope that the MWC has a good showing in their respective bowl games. With each teams ranking going into the bowl season, there is the possibility, depending on how they finish, that the MWC could have 3 teams in the top 20 when it is all said and done. Possibly a couple in the top 15. TCU possibly in the top 5. It would be a good finish, and put each team in a good place heading into next season. Anything to help as the MWC fights for credibility.

Shane


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Except for the Ute fans can't figure that out and keep cheering against BYU. They have some notion that if BYU loses all its regular season games and they beat them, it's some kind of feather in their cap. 

I would rather see Utah and BYU finishing strong every year, win their respective bowl games, give some credability to the MWC and break into the BCS periodically. Until the Utes stop the nonsense, they will not get the credit they deserve when they beat teams like Alabama. It will be seen as a fluke because they belittle the strength of their own conference.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

HighNDry said:


> Except for the Ute fans can't figure that out and keep cheering against BYU. They have some notion that if BYU loses all its regular season games and they beat them, it's some kind of feather in their cap.
> 
> I would rather see Utah and BYU finishing strong every year, win their respective bowl games, give some credability to the MWC and break into the BCS periodically. *Until the Utes stop the nonsense*, they will not get the credit they deserve when they beat teams like Alabama. It will be seen as a fluke because they belittle the strength of their own conference.


What nonsense? :roll: I agree with both teams finishing strong, I hope the MWC goes undefeated in bowl games this year. If by nonsense you mean a 9 win season in a rebuilding year then I don't know what to tell you.

Go Nebraska!


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

jahan said:


> Go Nebraska!


+1


----------



## Comrade Duck (Oct 24, 2007)

My guess is BYU vs OSU in Vegas and the Utes vs U of A in San Diego. Both would be good match ups against pretty good talent. 

We'll know soon enough but that is my guess. 

Shane


----------



## hyperduc (Sep 18, 2009)

Comrade Duck said:


> My guess is BYU vs OSU in Vegas and the Utes vs U of A in San Diego.


The Vegas bowl officials have all but said they don't want to take BYU, OSU as the looser of the civil war is a locked into Vegas. Technically they can take whoever in the MTN west they want, but Utah is the most likely choice.

The "Other" bowl is going to be whoever doesnt go to vegas, most likely BYU and Arizona. And for the record, Ute fans cheering for BYU in their bowl won't help them.



HighNDry said:


> Until the Utes stop the nonsense, they will not get the credit they deserve when they beat teams like Alabama. It will be seen as a fluke because they belittle the strength of their own conference.


Quite possibly the most ignorant thing not to come out of CS's mouth, the Utes manhandled Bama and their 6-0 bowl record erases any possibility of fluke wins.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> Quite possibly the most ignorant thing not to come out of CS's mouth


Am I really that bad? I guess I need to be more serious like the rest of you serious people. :lol: :lol: :lol: :O||:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> > Quite possibly the most ignorant thing not to come out of CS's mouth
> 
> 
> Am I really that bad? I guess I need to be more serious like the rest of you serious people. :lol: :lol: :lol: :O||:


I think that was a compliment, wasn't it?? :wink:

What a day of games!! 
USC and Florida both lose!! WOW! Does that make the Y's loss to the UoA last year look more understandable now? Not that it matters.
That may mean Y vs USC in the Vegas bowl now that USC could be as low as 6th now.


----------



## hyperduc (Sep 18, 2009)

coyoteslayer said:


> Am I really that bad? I guess I need to be more serious like the rest of you serious people. :lol: :lol: :lol: :O||:


I like you, but sometimes when your sticking up for the Utes I have to pretend not to care about Utah.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> I like you, but sometimes when your sticking up for the Utes I have to pretend not to care about Utah.


I only do it when I need to stir the pot with BYU fans. :lol: :lol: -O|o- -O|o- -O|o-


----------



## hyperduc (Sep 18, 2009)

fatbass said:


> Last team to beat Bama was the utes. At least you got that to cling to. :roll:


Classless in victory and defeat, Hope your tide gets rolled.


----------



## hyperduc (Sep 18, 2009)

fatbass said:


> How does 9-3 feel? **** in one hand, hope in the other...see which one gets full first. :wink:


Sure is a good thing you didn't have to play the Utes again this year.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> Sure is a good thing you didn't have to play the Utes again this year.


You probably mean TCU.


----------



## hyperduc (Sep 18, 2009)

fatbass said:


> I would have liked nothing better...too bad the utes couldn't keep up.   :wink:


Thats what they said last year when the Utes beat them in Alabama's back yard.


----------



## Joey_B. (Aug 28, 2009)

hyper you are right the ***** utes beat Bama last year, but finished 9-3 and almost out of the top 25....... This tells me last year was a FLUKE and utes ARE and WERE a joke! A blind hog can find an acorn! Good luck next year w/o Bama helping yall start in the top 15!


----------

